# E code for Alcohol



## Orthocoderpgu (Feb 26, 2009)

Patient is basically an alcoholic and is trying to get stop drinking. The doc gives a diagnosis of neuroleptic maglignant syndrome (333.92). Looking up the code 333.92 it tells you to use an E-code to identify the drug that is causing the reaction. Under which column would you assing this code?
Poisoning?
Accident?
Therapudic?
Assualt? 
Undetermined?

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks !


----------



## pbell52 (Feb 26, 2009)

*alcohol poisoning*

To support 333.92, I would use E860.0 found under "Accidental Poisoning by other solid and liquid substances..."  E860.0 is alcohol in preparations intended for consumption."  I would also use 305.00 for alcohol dependence (the fifth digit may be 1 or 2 if you know if it is continuous drinking or episodic). pb


----------

